# TAIWAN JOINS THE VAPING NATIONS



## WARMACHINE (28/5/16)

*






The country of Taiwan has joined the vaping nations with their project from ES mods, the “Estoque Box Mod”. It is the first Taiwanese-made mod and it looks very promising with a sporty and sleek design. *
*
The name “Estoque” was inspired from a matador’s sword, symbolizing the sporty and elegant look and feel. The sleek design and detail was also inspired by sports cars.


SX 350J 26650 Box dimension : 89x 54.5x 32mm
Custom brass spring loaded 510 -PEEK isolator
Custom brass battery cap – well venting
HA aluminum Front plate & buttons
External single screw design
*

http://thevapesnob.com/lifestyle/taiwan-joins-the-vaping-nations/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/5/16)

Looks stunning 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/5/16)

But will it blend?


----------



## rogue zombie (28/5/16)

Damn pretty mod!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/5/16)

Looks cool. And we will get authentic not clones seeing as it is from the East.


----------

